# Babywearing facebook groups?



## Plakra (Jan 13, 2015)

Are there any really good babywearing facebook groups that are useful to join? Or do babywearers mostly hang out on forums?


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I know there are supposed to be some good ones on Facebook, but I got rid of my account, so never checked them out. I like www.thebabywearer.com forums--pretty active and lots of helpful mamas!


----------



## ShyingViolet (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrapper's Delight: Beyond the Basics and Babywearing 102 are my favorites for chatter, and The Babywearing Swap is the big B/S/T group.


----------

